# Is it possible to have 2 visas?



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Say, for example, a small company with one director wanted to set-up in a Free Zone in Dubai to trade in the Middle East region outwith the UAE, and also set-up a company with a local sponsor outwith a Free Zone tro trade in the UAE.

Free Zone regulations say that the director must have a Free Zone visa. It appears the director can't get Power of Attorney to hire people, issue visas, etc, from the sponsor without a UAE visa.

If the director had 2 passports (with different passport numbers), could he in theory, just have 2 visas in the UAE, one in each passport?


------

Also, if a company has newly registered in the UAE, has a trade and commercial license and its application for labour and immigration card is pending and in process, is it illegal for that company to have an employee working for it while he waits for a work visa if the company issues a letter stating that he's a bona fide employee whose visa is in progress?


Any advice on either question is appreciated. I've phoned a few people but I seem to get different answers depending on how I phrase the question (i.e. can I do this? Yes yes no problem, we can do that for you. Or Is it illegal if I do this? Yes yes of course).


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

From what I understand you are not allowed to travel in/out Dubai on different passports (based on UAE immigration laws). If you have a residency visa in one passport, you are supposed to only use that passport to travel in/out of Dubai. Also, this may become complicated for you when the national ID comes up as mandatory as the application/renewal for the residency visa will be linked to your passport and national ID (at some point).

For your second question, I believe that if the person was issued a labor card/work permit, they can work in Dubai while their residency visa application is in process. It certainly was the case for my husband. This is all assuming the company is processing all these documents on behalf of the individual.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Say, for example, a small company with one director wanted to set-up in a Free Zone in Dubai to trade in the Middle East region outwith the UAE, and also set-up a company with a local sponsor outwith a Free Zone tro trade in the UAE.
> 
> Free Zone regulations say that the director must have a Free Zone visa. It appears the director can't get Power of Attorney to hire people, issue visas, etc, from the sponsor without a UAE visa.
> 
> ...


Well, I think there is going to be allot of trouble with 2 visa's...I have two passports from dual nationality and wouldn't consider it.

Why not set up the residency visa on the Free Zone company...and leave it at that? There are also different types of business licenses in the free zone, some without resident visas....like branch, offshore, etc. One might fit the need keeping the local company visa in place?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I think I have found a solution to get round the problem!


----------



## howdy (Jul 5, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Thanks for the responses, I think I have found a solution to get round the problem!


How did you get around the problem? I have a similar issue right now.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Use the FreeZone VISA to be on the safe side. The applications for the local company VISAS must be signed anyway by the local sponsor (51%).


----------



## howdy (Jul 5, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> Use the FreeZone VISA to be on the safe side. The applications for the local company VISAS must be signed anyway by the local sponsor (51%).


Thanks. I have a freezone visa which I want to retain for business purposes and the company hiring me want me to go on their visa, which I dont want to. I have 2 passports with different passport numbers, wondered if I give them my clean passport. Is this possible?


----------



## howdy (Jul 5, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Say, for example, a small company with one director wanted to set-up in a Free Zone in Dubai to trade in the Middle East region outwith the UAE, and also set-up a company with a local sponsor outwith a Free Zone tro trade in the UAE.
> 
> Free Zone regulations say that the director must have a Free Zone visa. It appears the director can't get Power of Attorney to hire people, issue visas, etc, from the sponsor without a UAE visa.
> 
> ...


Gavtek, How did you get around this issue? Any help highly appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't manage to get round it, our sponsor has to sign for all new visas, etc, in our non-FZ company.


----------



## howdy (Jul 5, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I didn't manage to get round it, our sponsor has to sign for all new visas, etc, in our non-FZ company.


Thanks.


----------

